# Internet options?



## dakuda (May 1, 2009)

Comcast wants to charge me $60 since I have no TV service, and the best AT&T can do is $20/month for a slow connection.  

There is a local place that can do wireless, but their next available install appointment is Saturday - next week.

Are there any options that I have not thought of?


----------



## glennjanie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Dakuda:
There aren't many options out there. I use the highest speed AT&T service and am not completely satisfied with the speed. I can't tell that it is any quicker than their second to the lowest level. Wish there was something encouraging I could tell you, sorry.
Glenn


----------



## Jim McClain (May 2, 2009)

I use AT&T too, but I live all the way over in California (the _real_ Northern California). The DSL service has 2 tiers and I started with the lower priced one. It was relatively fast, but I am a speed freak, so several months ago I upgraded to the quicker and better. Problem is, it ain't that quicker or better and not worth the 6 bucks a month more.

Speed is relative in DSL though. I think it partly depends on how close you are to the main frame (or data center or whatever they call it now - I was a comm specialist in Nam and we called it the main frame). What is the promised speed that AT&T is offering? If you don't have TV service from Comcast, do you have some other TV service? Like a satellite dish? Does that company offer a decent connection?

I've been online since 1992. I started with a 14,4 modem and it wasn't too awfully long ago I had a 56K modem. I used to have this wireless modem thing on the roof of my house that was blazingly fast. I moved and now my best option is AT&T. It's only a little slower than the other thing, but upload speeds suffer even more.

R'gards,

Jim


----------



## rickdi (May 2, 2009)

What about local services, such as the library?


----------



## dakuda (May 2, 2009)

I think I am going with the wireless service.  They will install an antenna on my house and run the wires for $100, the service is $45.  I am pretty close to their tower and it is 4Mbps.  I can upgrade the upload speeds to 4Mbps for $5 more.  I don't upload that much though. Regardless, this should be faster than what I have been using for the past couple years.

The fastest DSL that I can get is the slowest they offer - 768k.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 2, 2009)

I must be the only one on the continent still on dial-up.


----------



## dakuda (May 3, 2009)

That is very likely.  

I don't even have phone service, so dialup would be interesting.


----------



## Boyle (May 11, 2009)

What was comcasts offer to give you a bundle? sometimes its the same price for tv and internet.


----------



## dakuda (May 11, 2009)

I wound up going with my cell phone company.  For $15/month, they let me use my cell phone as a modem.  

It works well enough, considering I hope to not be in this house for too much longer.


----------

